# Ecotrons efi conversion



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

Has any one ever tried the ecotrons efi conversion kit? If so how is it?


----------



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

No one?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I have not. Explain more and maybe someone will jump in. Would like to hear more about this.


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

Haven't heard or seen anything first hand but looks like making it fit and work would be a pain, have to build custom stuff to make it fit air box and on intakes, otherwise I'm not sure how it would work, it has its on free standing cdi and has map sensor and o2 sensor that would have to be set up, also I would guess your looking 1500 between the base kit cost of 700 for a single cylinder, still got to buy another TB, a custom exhaust to work with a single o2 sensor or have 2, just my thoughts but they claim to have an easy setup and u can tune yourself with their mapping stuff.


----------



## smartdave1 (Aug 6, 2012)

I have used it on a rzr 170. Converted a carb to efi. I also used the wide band o2 kit as well. What do you need to know? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

Need to know how well it works

---------- Post added at 09:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 AM ----------

And can I do it to my brute 750


----------



## smartdave1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Works fantastic. The system is extremely easy to setup. Like I said get the wideband o2 as well. That was just basically program in your desired afr and the tuning will take care of itself. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## cj650 (Jul 26, 2011)

Where can you get the conversion from?


----------

